

It’s Easy to Fake a Startup but How Far Would You Get? - skylark1888
http://blog.opp.io/post/105259740468/its-easy-to-fake-a-startup-but-how-far-would-you

======
misterparker
Been in beta forever, waiting for it to open up, I'd almost rather build my
own at this point

~~~
bujatt
Alex, I dropped you an email with a private beta invite ;)

------
bujatt
Wow, this is so cool.

------
aeki
Nice stuff..

